# Spiellaptop im Preis von 500-700€



## Nils Reinhard (16. Januar 2010)

*Spiellaptop im Preis von 500-700€*

Hi, 
könnt ihr mal bitte ein Laptop zusammenstellen? Und zwar soll es Onlinegames wie z.B. Metin2 schaffen. Und ansonsten zum surfen usw. Es soll am ende zwischen 500 und 700€ liegen. Hersteller ist egal.
Danke


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spiellaptop im Preis von 500-700€*

Träum weiter...
für den Preis bekommst du gerade mal ein book von der Stange für Office arbeiten. Wenn du eins zusammenstellen willst kostet das das doppelte.


----------



## Pixelplanet (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spiellaptop im Preis von 500-700€*

Deviltech fire dtx

schaus dir mal an sollte für deine zwecke eigentlich die beste preis/leistung haben


----------



## mariohanaman (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spiellaptop im Preis von 500-700€*

also wenn er metin 2 und online games , surfen will sollte ein 700€ "rechner von der stange" schon gut ausreichen, die sind auch nicht zu sehr zu unterschätzen...


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spiellaptop im Preis von 500-700€*

Ich habe das Thema mal ins Notebook Unterforum verschoben. Dort passt es thematisch hin.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spiellaptop im Preis von 500-700€*

für 700€ bekommst Du ein Marken-"Consumernotebook" von zB Samsung, Acer oder Toshiba mit einer AMD 4650 und einem Intel T6400 oder besser. Das reicht auch für aktuelle Spiele zumindest auf niedrigeren Details gut aus, für so was wie Metin2 erst recht, das läuft garantiert auch auf maximalen Details.

zB 15,4 Zoll: Notebooks TOSHIBA Satellite L500-131*HD4650*  oder Notebooks Samsung R522-Aura T6500 Ahadi
oder auch eines mit 17 Zoll Notebooks Acer Aspire 7736G-664G50MN - HD4650


Wenn es nur um Metin 2 geht, reicht auch ne schwächere Karte wie die 4300 oder 4570. Da hast Du die Wahl:

- für das gleiche Geld ein qualitativ besseres Notebook, das ne schlechtere Karte hat
- deutlich weniger als 700€ ausgeben und qualitativ ein Notebook ähnlich wie die verlinkten kaufen, dann eben nur mit eben einer zB AMD 4330 statt der AMD 4650.


vlt. spielt ja auch ne Rolle, was das Notebook sonst noch können sollte? zB Akku wichtig? Festplattengröße?


----------



## Nils Reinhard (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spiellaptop im Preis von 500-700€*

hi, habe jetzt nochmal länger überlegt^^ un die grenze geht jetz bis max 1000€, was hättet ihr da für vorschläge?


----------



## Pixelplanet (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spiellaptop im Preis von 500-700€*

da geht entweder immernoch das deviltech fire dtx 

oder auch verschiedenen neue Asus notebook mit hd5730 und Core i7 CPU

hab gerade keine zeit mehr links rauszusuchen aber für 1000€ bekommst du schon was ordentliches


----------



## Nils Reinhard (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spiellaptop im Preis von 500-700€*

ok ich bräuchte aber en link^^


----------



## Pixelplanet (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spiellaptop im Preis von 500-700€*

Notebooks ASUS N61JQ-JX011V

entspricht fast genau meinem

meins hat nen bluray laufwerk dafür kein bluetooth

Notebooks ASUS X77JQ-TY006V

das ist ne ecke größer hat dafür kein bluetooth und kein bluray


----------



## Nils Reinhard (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spiellaptop im Preis von 500-700€*

das erstere was du gepostet hast (Notebooks ASUS N61JQ-JX011V) also das wär genau das richtige^^ bluray usw brauch ich nich. wie kommst du denn damit klar? und is es auch geeignet zum spielen? wie is die kühlung?


----------



## Pixelplanet (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spiellaptop im Preis von 500-700€*

also ich komm wunderbar damit klar bisher keine probleme gehabt

hab bei mir allerdings schon die festplatte gegen eine SSD getauscht und die alte in ein usb 3.0 gehäuse verfrachtet

zum zocken ist es eigentlich Wunderbar

Dirt 2 läuft flüssig auf mittleren details Left 4 Dead 2 auf höchsten details kühlung hört man im Normalen Betrieb nicht ausser ist es leise um einen herum

der Prozessor hat erstaunlich viel Leistung jedenfalls sobald die anwendung multicore support hat 

dann ist der Prozessor sogar schneller als meine Desktop CPU Phenom 9850 BE @ 2,5Ghz

joa... ansonsten find ich noch gut das das Notebook unten Drunter gerade mal hand warm wird so kann man es auch beim Zocken problemlos auf die beine stellen 

willste du sonst noch was wissen ?


----------



## Nils Reinhard (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spiellaptop im Preis von 500-700€*

hm also das is eig alles was ich wissen wollt. nur, was is multicore support und is die kühlung auch ausreichend? also ich will nich übertakten oder so^^ nur hab ich schon viel negatives von so laptops gehört wegen der kühlung.


----------



## Pixelplanet (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spiellaptop im Preis von 500-700€*

multicore support heißt einfach das die anwendung auch die vorhandenen 4 Kerne nutzen kann und nicht nur 2 wie es bei den meisten ist

die kühlung ist völlig ausreichen, unter vollast kommt die CPU kaum auf 70°C und das ist schon nicht schlecht bei der gebotenen leistung

bisher ist es mir jedenfalls nicht passiert das sich CPU oder graka RUnter getaktet haben weil sie zu heiß geworden sind

dabei hab ich auch schon gezockt als ich im bett lag und die decke die zuluft schlitze verdeckt hat

war bisher alles kein problem


----------



## Nils Reinhard (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spiellaptop im Preis von 500-700€*

Hm könnt ihr mir mal bitte sagen, was vom P/L besser ist? 

Notebooks ASUS X64JA-JX088V [Gamer-Edition 3.6]
Notebooks ASUS N61JQ-JX011V

das sind genau die sleben, nur hat der eine einen i5 mit 2 kernen, der andere einen i7 mit 4. lohnen sich da die 150€ aufpreis oder merkt man keinen unterschied?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spiellaptop im Preis von 500-700€*

Rein für Spiele lohnt sich die Quad nicht, da die Karte langsamer als eine desktop 8800GT ist, und die würde bei Spielen bzw. Detailmodi, wo ein Quad wirklich von nennenswertem vorteil ist, schlappmachen. Vlt. würden ein paar Sonderfälle profitieren, zB anno 1404. Aber ansonsten lohnt sich das nicht. 

Im Gegenteil: durch den deutlich geringeren Takt des Quads laufen viele Spiele vermutlich sogar schneller mit dem Dualcore, und auch bei quadoptimierten Spielen, bei denen die Graka nicht die Bremse ist, kann es sein, dass der Quad-vorteil durch dessen geringeren Takt wieder flöten geht.


Wenn Du aber andere Anwendungen hast, die vom quad profitieren, sieht es wieder anders aus. Dann lohnt es sich evlt. für Dich speziell.


----------

